# going crazy



## Cider's Dad (Mar 28, 2010)

*Our perfect little 8 year old Cider had a tumor and her spleen removed last Tuesday. We noticed the day before her tummy swelling and she began to drink lots of water. Our vet said we needed to take Cider to a specialist, which did an ultrasound and saw the damage. They immediately performed surgery, during which they removed 1.7 liters of blood from her stomach. The surgeon said that her heart, liver and other organs looked "good".
They told us that 90% of the time it's hemangiosarcoma **and the prognosis is bad. How can this be? We're devastated. We are clinging to the 10% and will hopefully find out early next week.
How can she be fine one day and then possibly only have 3 months to live the next?
I'm glad we found this site.

*


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sad that you found GRF under such trying circumstances....my thoughts and prayers are with your family and sweet Cider..


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoping you're in the 10% bracket, I'm sure you're on pins and needles. Our thoughts are with you, your family and Cider. What a pretty name.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You will find many people on here with first hand knowledge about what you are going through.

On a good note, two of us(me and hotel4dogs) currently have goldens who successfully had their spleens removed and it was benign and they are doing well other than age issues. One who has a golden who lived 3 years after her splenectomy(maggie1951) and one whose golden had his spleen recently (2 months?) and is currently fighting hamangiosarcoma (dallasgold).

I shall keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a benign pathology. It does happen.:crossfing My old guy had his spleen and a stomach tumor removed Feb. 2009 and has had no major issues as a result.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

cider should recover from the surgery quickly. We were going on 3 mile trail rides 3.5 weeks after copper's surgery.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry you and Cider are going thru this. I lost my almost 11 yr. old Jake to hemangiosarcoma and like you, was shocked at how fast it happened. There is lots of good information here for you, it sounds very positive that Cider's other organs looked good. 

I will be keeping you and Cider in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this and Cider is ill. I know firsthand what you are feeling right now, as we started down the same path on 1/14/10. We hoped we would be in that lucky 10% but unfortunately we got a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I hope and pray you get a benign diagnosis. During the week while we waited for the pathology we had worries about the splenectomy recovery (he recovered very quickly and nicely), the diagnosis, treatment options, saying goodbye and making him comfortable. It isn't easy, believe me. We both had difficulties coming to terms in talking about his survival in days and months, not years. 

There are a lot of good resources out in cyberland but also some that will try to frighten you into purchasing their "cure" (and there is no cure for hemangiosarcoma, just management) and some that are just bizarre. I found that the surgeon who did Barkley's splenectomy was the best source of information in helping us make the decisions. After a one on one consult with him we decided to go with full chemotherapy (5 rounds) followed by an at home chemo regimen. There are basically 3 options with hemangiosarcoma: full chemo, at home chemo and do nothing after surgery. 

We are at Day 75 post collapse/surgery. So far Barkley is tolerating the chemo well. We've done 4 rounds and had an echo cardiogram to get clearance to go to round 5. Our Barkley is a real fighter and we are going to help him fight this for as long as he is able/willing to do so. His quality of life is still excellent thank goodness. We are aware that hemangio patients usually aren't in a lot of pain and when the end comes it can be quick. We hope we are lucky and have a year or more with him, but we realize we just cannot predict what will happen in the future so we live each day one day at a time, celebrate his good days and worry during his not so good days. which have been few. In the meantime we are doing his favorite things, taking lots of pictures and videos and making lasting memories. His foster parents from the rescue are about to come by and visit with him. He will be so happy!

Here is one good article I bookmarked on hemangio:
http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf

Please know that whatever you decide for Cider is the right decision. It's very personal but if you have your dog's best interest at heart it is the right choice. 

I'll be more than happy to help you in any way I can should you get a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis Feel free to p.m. me with any questions.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

DG: glad you chimed in. I knew you would be good source of information and reassurance. 

Cider's Dad can't PM until 25 posts or so I believe.

I hope Barkley is having a good day (Toby too!). We had great weather yesterday and I took my boys hiking. It is miserable today, so I came to work to make dog food money.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I lost my golden from this,6mths ago,in a month and I know exactly what you are going through!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to find us under such grave circumstances. You will find a wealth of understanding and help here on the forum.
I know it's hard to look at it from this perspective right now, but you are one of the very lucky few who was able to have the spleen removed before it ruptured and the dog died. Regardless of the diagnosis, you will have some great quality time left with her that you would not have had if you had waited a day or two to remove her spleen. 
Good thoughts and prayers coming to you for a good diagnosis. I'm sure Anne (Dallas Gold) will be a huge source of help and comfort to you in the weeks and months ahead, as she is going thru this with her Barkley right now. 
I have a customer here at the pet hotel whose yellow lab was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma when a tumor ruptured in her heart. She recovered, but they were told she would only live about 6 weeks with or without treatment. They opted not to treat her.
She lived 13 GOOD QUALITY months afterward!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going thru this with Cider. I pray that it was caught early and you will have a long time left with her. Cancer is such a terrible disease and takes too many of our sweet pups but I pray you are the 10%. No matter what you decide to do, it is the right decision for your family and Cider. My heart goes out to you and your family. I am sorry you had to find us due to this.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I am so sorry you are dealing with this and Cider is ill. I know firsthand what you are feeling right now, as we started down the same path on 1/14/10. We hoped we would be in that lucky 10% but unfortunately we got a hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I hope and pray you get a benign diagnosis. During the week while we waited for the pathology we had worries about the splenectomy recovery (he recovered very quickly and nicely), the diagnosis, treatment options, saying goodbye and making him comfortable. It isn't easy, believe me. We both had difficulties coming to terms in talking about his survival in days and months, not years.
> 
> There are a lot of good resources out in cyberland but also some that will try to frighten you into purchasing their "cure" (and there is no cure for hemangiosarcoma, just management) and some that are just bizarre. I found that the surgeon who did Barkley's splenectomy was the best source of information in helping us make the decisions. After a one on one consult with him we decided to go with full chemotherapy (5 rounds) followed by an at home chemo regimen. There are basically 3 options with hemangiosarcoma: full chemo, at home chemo and do nothing after surgery.
> 
> ...


Very good and informative and upbeat post. The possibility really turns your life around - even if it is benign which I am hoping and praying also that you are in the 10%. Be sure to come back and update us and then stay.

This is an awesome group of people and we all love our dogs. We just said good bye to our 8 3/4 yo heart dog Duke after a 5 month fight with lymphoma. I hate cancer with a vengence. He did not give up without a fight and although we tangibly miss him we are so glad that he's no longer in pain and is happy and running and at the rainbow bridge.

Again, I pray that you're in the 10%.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> DG: glad you chimed in. I knew you would be good source of information and reassurance.
> 
> Cider's Dad can't PM until 25 posts or so I believe.
> 
> I hope Barkley is having a good day (Toby too!). We had great weather yesterday and I took my boys hiking. It is miserable today, so I came to work to make dog food money.


I forgot about the new members needing 25 posts before they can P.M. other members. Cider's Dad, I hope you will post your questions, concerns, fears and anxieties here in the interim, or send me a Visitor Message if you have a question for me personally. This forum is composed of kind, caring, compassionate people who are wealth of support, care, concern, and valuable information, 24/7. When we were where you are now, the forum support was invaluable and gave me the strength to go forward with getting Barkley through the surgery and diagnosis. It also is a great comfort knowing people all around the world are praying and sending good thoughts for an ailing dog. 

Please keep us posted on what is happening with Cider. 

Also, regarding the 10% figure your vet gave you-- In remembering what we went through with the collapse, surgery and diagnosis, I had a couple of vets tell me that between 40 and 50% of the time the pathology comes back benign and not hemangiosarcoma. I don't think they were trying to sugar coat it to me by quoting the higher percentages because I had asked them from the beginning to be brutally honest with us on Barkley's condition. I hope and pray that Cider is one of the fortunate ones with a benign spleen, like Copper (Copper's Mom) and Toby (Hotel4Dogs).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I joined the forum in January 2009 in a desperate search for dogs surviving a splenectomy. My guy's splenic tumors were found during an ultrasound for suspected liver tumors (not present!) in November 2008. His specialist was not overly concerned and said to recheck in 8 weeks to see if they had grown.

He didn't have his spleen removed until February 2009 due to a death in the family and other things. I was pretty blase about it since I didn't know to be terrified.:uhoh:

I sure hope Cider's tumors are benign.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Cider's Dad (Mar 28, 2010)

"This forum is composed of kind, caring, compassionate people who are wealth of support, care, concern, and valuable information, 24/7"

Dallas G, I found your comment to be so true...I'm surprised and humbled by the good wishes.

We're expecting the results any day and will post. Everyday Cider is showing great improvement and starting the little things, like biting the towel while we're drying her off after coming in from the rain and even sprawling out on the floor with back legs spread out, how that doesn't hurt her I don't know. Her pain meds are now 12 hours apart instead of 8 and she seems to be fine.

It was reassuring to read that some diagnosis's are benign and that chemo is helping Barkley...there's hope. 

I'll post when I hear something

Thank you


----------



## Cider's Dad (Mar 28, 2010)

well we hoped for the best but received the worst news. Our vet advised against chemo based on what the surgeon told him. He said she will continue to get better but in 1 to 2 months she'll collapse. 

Cider is at 90% running and chasing rabbits. We hope to resume our long walks by the end of this week. 

Cider never received table scraps but my son asked if he could barbecue a T-bone so Cider could have the bone + some meat. Why not.

All is still very surreal


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Cherish the moments you have with her, spoil her rotten, and give her an infinite amount of love. My thoughts and prayers are with Cider and all of you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry you didn't get a better prognosis for Cider. I lost my Gage to hemangiosarcoma in January 2008, but he went very suddenly. All I can suggest is to love Cider as you've never loved her before, make each day special, let her do her favorite fun things, take lots of pictures and make lots of good memories.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry you are going through this, I loss my Bobby 12/31/08 to Hemangiosarcoma, it was fast. One day he was playing, jumping and eating and that night all went down hill, we ended up in the 24/7 ER and after many test, we got the BAD news, so we made the hardest decision of our lives.
I will keep you and Cider in my prayers.
June


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, it is surreal. I know exactly what you are experiencing. I'm so sorry to hear of the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis and the recommendation to not pursue treatments. Spoil her, love her and feed her favorite foods to her often. Do you have access to a holistic veterinarian? They have some chinese pills that supposedly help with the little bleeding episodes. Also, I found a yahoo group called the Summer Foundation that has a lot of ideas in posts on things to do to make the pups more comfortable and what to expect with hemangiosarcoma. I can only read the posts in limited doses but I did get a better idea of some things we were seeing in Barkley. We're here to give you support too. I sure hate this cancer and I'm just so sorry Cider wasn't one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wishing you time and good days with Cider to enjoy her, make memories and find a way to say goodbye. 

I am so exhausted with cancer diagnosis in our beautiful goldens. I hate this disease so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Wishing you time and good days with Cider to enjoy her, make memories and find a way to say goodbye.
> 
> I am so exhausted with cancer diagnosis in our beautiful goldens. I hate this disease so much.


I share your exhaustion. I was online the other day on the GRCA website and read somewhere that 61.4% of goldens are now diagnosed with a cancer--much too high a percentage. I only hope it includes those with minor cancers that can be easily excised.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Cider's Family,
I am so, so sorry to hear this. I know exactly how you feel-my beautiful 15 1/2 yr old Sierra was just diagnosed w/ Oral melanoma last Thursday, & I have been spinning my wheels trying to find what is best for her. I sought out the expert opinion of an vet onc who gave us more bad news-due to her age, etc, & possible/probable lung involvement, surgery & the supposedly very effective canine melanoma vaccine is not an option. We were given 3-4 months tops. Devastated doesn't even come close to how we feel. I am trying to make the very most & very best out of what we have. I know-15/12 is great for a GR, but as well all know-it's so not enough. I would do anything for 15 more, but it isn't to be.
This forum has been amazing in getting me through this initial shock phase, & helping me through this tough, heartbreaking process. Hang in there, & glad you found us all. It seems we all help & support eachother.
Good luck, & many prayers that you are in the 10 %.
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cider's Dad*

Cider's Dad

I am so sorry for the bad news, but cherish evey moment you have with Cider and of course she should have some steak and whatever else she wants!! We are all here for you.

Our 10 year 3 month old Samoyed, Snobear, who was in perfect health, became very ill on March 26th and on March 27th they found 1 liter of blood in his stomach and a tumor the size of a grapefruit on one lobe of his liver and spots on the other lobe. The vet was 90% sure it was hemangsarcoma, so we made the decision we felt was best for him-to send him to the Rainbow Bridge. So Snobear was with us one day and gone the next and we never expected it to happen.

Tine is right-we are all here to support one another.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Uggg Im so sorry... Im literally sitting at work bawling my eyes out. I dont know what else to say but love like you never have before. This just breaks my heart. We are here for you!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you were in the bad 90%. Just love your dog and spoil her and enjoy the time you have. We never know exactly how much time we'll have with our dogs, and while sometimes it's good to fight for more time, many times it's even better to focus on making the most of what you have.

Try to avoid cooked bones, since they can splinter, but definitely splurge on some steak here and there for your girl.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Cider's dad,
I am so, so sorry. I know what you are going through, as we are fighting a sudden cancer dx ourselves, & it's just plain devastating. As for your T-Bone question? We made Sierra Prime Rib! The vet onc I went to for a 2nd opinion said to give her anything (except raisens, grapes, choc & onions of course) so we are! At this point, nothing is too good for my baby. And BOY did she love that rib! It does feels urreal, I totally understand. I will keep you & your family & Cider in my prayers. This group is just fabulous, stay connected. WE all need eachother to get through this, & honestly, unless you're "like us" you just don't get it!
Prayers & hugs, 
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just finished reading this thread and am so sorry to hear about Cider's diagnosis. Should know better than to read these at work.....tears now!!

Will keep Cider in my thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Cider's Dad (Mar 28, 2010)

Cider was doing so well, then the swelling of her abdomen began last Saturday. By Sunday she was drinking lots of water and panting. By Sunday night she wouldn't walk down 4 steps from the deck to the yard. Monday her vet said she was again bleeding and that we were down to hours. We made the difficult decision on day 20. We first walked her around outside to say our goodbyes but more importantly she was immersed with all the smells. Her nose was smelling everything. She was wagging her tail all the way back inside. 
Golden's are a special breed. We were so lucky.
Here in St Louis the people at Veterinarian Specialty Services were professional, compassionate, and very nice, we appreciate how they handled an emotional situation. 
Thank you for providing the outlet and for all the thoughts and prayers. We'll visit often and offer our prayers. Barkley keep fighting!
peace


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cider's Dad*

Cider's Dad

I am so very sorry about your Cider, but I know she is at peace and pain free and she knows how much you loved her!!

We lost our male Samoyed, Snobear, unexpectedly a few wks. ago and they thought it was hemangsacaroma, too, but he had a large tumor on left lobe of his liver and spots on the other lobe-and the blood in the stomach, too.
While Snobear was still under anesthesia and we were there to hug him, we were with him as he passed to the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=75499&highlight=Snobear


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cider's Dad said:


> Cider was doing so well, then the swelling of her abdomen began last Saturday. By Sunday she was drinking lots of water and panting. By Sunday night she wouldn't walk down 4 steps from the deck to the yard. Monday her vet said she was again bleeding and that we were down to hours. We made the difficult decision on day 20. We first walked her around outside to say our goodbyes but more importantly she was immersed with all the smells. Her nose was smelling everything. She was wagging her tail all the way back inside.
> Golden's are a special breed. We were so lucky.
> Here in St Louis the people at Veterinarian Specialty Services were professional, compassionate, and very nice, we appreciate how they handled an emotional situation.
> Thank you for providing the outlet and for all the thoughts and prayers. We'll visit often and offer our prayers. Barkley keep fighting!
> peace


I am so very sorry to hear Cider lost the battle against this horrific disease. My heart goes out to you and your family over your loss. I'm glad she got to walk and smell her favorite smells on her last day. Thank you for thinking of Barkley at this time. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free at the rainbow bridge, Cider.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cider.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry your Cider has crossed to the Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run softly at the Bridge Cider.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Cider is now with Bobby and all our Golden's that are at Rainbow Bridge. They are all without pain and running Free.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Cider. You were so loved.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

I am just so, so sad to hear of Cider's Passing. I am crying right now reading this. I know there is just nothing to say to make you feel better, jus know we are all hear.
Chris
Sierra's Mom


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm super emotional today and I can't help but just cry for you. I know its unavoidable, and one day Ill be making a post as such, and my heart just pours out to you. We are all lucky to have had such sweet companions. Cherish them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

so sorry and i have only just seen the post


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, sweet Cider.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of Cider.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cider. We lost our golden Sophie to hemangio.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of your girl Cider. We are fighting this horrible cancer as well. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just seeing this now.....so sorry to hear about Cider's passing. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss...RIP Cider.


----------



## bentleybell1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*We are in the same boat*

I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news. My wife and I just recieved the same results about our 11 year old Golden - Bentley. We are trying to decide whether to do Chemo or not. Without it the doctor said he would live 1 week to 4 weeks. With the chemo he could live a couple of months. We just saw the lump on his hip 2 week ago. This is a nasty type of cancer and we are heart broken. I'm leaning towards the chemo, but I don't want to be selfish.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cider's Dad*

I am SO VERY SORRY about your Cider. She will be at the Rainbow Bridge with all our dear pets.
We lost our Snobear, a Samoyed, to hemangiosarcoma, on March 27, 2010.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Cider. We lost our Millie 01/15/2010, six days after she was diagnosed. Up to that point she had never shown any signs of illness. It came on very sudden. She was going to be nine years old on Feb 13. We still miss her terribly. Welcome to the forum so sorry it is under such sad circumstances.


----------

